# SPEEDLITE RELEASES 2018?



## bergstrom (Apr 29, 2018)

Doiesn't seem to be much news as regards development or releases from any major brands?


----------



## jprusa (Apr 29, 2018)

I didn't even know about the CANON SPEEDLITE 470EX-AI – With AI Bounce Function until I checked Flash Havoc the other day > I missed that one back in February .


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 29, 2018)

I expect a Yongnuo 430EX iii RT, for US$99. ;D

And with an AF assist beam, which covers 19 focus points (not just the center point of the Canon version).


----------



## Frodo (Apr 30, 2018)

What more do you want that is currently not available?
I just bought a Godox XPro-C controller and TT685 and TT600 flashes. Brilliant! 
The only missing is perhaps some power (and more flashes and light modifiers and...)


----------



## magarity (Jun 6, 2018)

Frodo said:


> What more do you want that is currently not available?
> I just bought a Godox XPro-C controller and TT685 and TT600 flashes. Brilliant!
> The only missing is perhaps some power (and more flashes and light modifiers and...)


I'd like the 320EX-II RT to have an oblong/oval reflector with at least 3 LEDs instead of just the 1. And it doesn't need to be a master in the RT system but it should be a slave.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 6, 2018)

bergstrom said:


> Doiesn't seem to be much news as regards development or releases from any major brands?



You're right. Canon hasn't done a thing in speedlites this year. :

- A


----------

